
Uber AI Labs Open Sources Pyro, a Deep Probabilistic Programming Language - indescions_2017
https://eng.uber.com/pyro/
======
stablemap
See yesterday’s

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15619634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15619634)

